# أرقام طوارئ..............موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااا



## rana1981 (14 مارس 2010)

*
ما في شي بالحياة ما إلو نجدة كيف لو كان الانسان منقذه ربنا!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الله محبة 


لما تكون فى هذه الظروف اتصل بالارقام التالية

انا مستحيل اتغير 

اتصل بلوقا 18: 27 غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله

انا تعبت من نفسي و من المشاكل 

اتصل بمتي 11 :28 -30 تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم

ما حدا بيحبني عن جد 

اتصل بيوحنا 3 :16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل تبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حياة ابدية

...يارب انا ضعيف 

اتصل ب2كورنثوس 12 : 9 تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل

انا ما بعرف الطريق 

اتصل بامثال 3 : 5-6 توكل على الرب بكل قلبك و على فهمك لا تعتمد في كل طرقك اعرفه و هو يقوم سبلك

انا ما بعرف اعمل شي 

اتصل بفيلبي 4: 13 استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني

انا مش قادر اتغير 

اتصل ب2كورنثوس 9 : 8 و الله قادر ان يزيدكم كل نعمة لكي تكونوا و لكم كل اكتفاء كل حين في كل شيء تزدادون في كل عمل صالح

وين الخير يا رب في وسط ظروفي ؟ 

اتصل برومية 8 : 28 و نحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده

انا مش قادرسامح نفسي 

اتصل ب1يوحنا 1 : 9 ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم

مش عارف دبر احوالى 

اتصل بفيلبي 4: 19 فيملأ الهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع

انا فاشل 

اتصل ب2تيموثاوس 1 : 7 لان الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة و المحبة و النصح

انا دايما قلقان و مضطرب 

اتصل ب1بطرس 5 : 7 ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم

انا ايماني ضعيف 

اتصل بمتى 17 : 20 لو كان لكم ايمان
مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الي هناك فينتقل و لا
يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم

يارب انا مش ذكي 

اتصل ب1كورنثوس 1 : 30 و منه انت بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله و برا و قداسة و فداء

انا لوحدى 

اتصل بعبرانيين 13 :5 لا اهملك و لا اتركك



عندما تكون في مشكلة او ضيق 

اتصل بيوحنا 14 لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي. 

عندما يخذلك الناس 

اتصل بمزمور 27 ألرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ ألرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟ 

عندما تخطئ 

اتصل بمزمور51 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا
أللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ أمْحُ
مَعَاصِيَّ.اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي
طَهِّرْنِي. 

عندما تكون قلقاً 

اتصل بمتى 6 : 19- 34 لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ ألسَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا 

عندما تكون فى خطر 

اتصل بمزمور 91 يَدْعُونِي
فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ. مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي ألضِّيقِ. أُنْقِذُهُ
وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي. 

عندما يبدو الله بعيدا عنك 

اتصل بمزمور 139 عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي
وَقِيَامِي. فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. مَسْلَكِي وَمَرْبَضِي
ذَرَّيْتَ وَكُلَّ طُرُقِي عَرَفْتَ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي
لِسَانِي إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا. مِنْ خَلْفٍ
وَمِنْ قُدَّامٍ حَاصَرْتَنِي وَجَعَلْتَ عَلَيَّ يَدَكَ. 

اذا شعرت بانك وحيد وخائف 

اتصل بمزمور 23 اَلرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ 

عندما تتسرب اليك المرارة و تصبح ناقدا للغير 

اتصل ب 1 كورنثوس 13 الْمَحَبَّةُ
تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. ألْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ.اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ
تَتَفَاخَرُ وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا
لِنَفْسِهَا وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ ألسُّؤَ وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ
بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ. وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ
وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ
شَيْءٍ. َلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدا

عندما تشعر بالفشل وعدم قبول الاخرين لك 

اتصل برومية 8: 31 فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ لِهَذَا؟ إِنْ كَانَ أللهُ مَعَنَا فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا! 

اذا كان العالم يبدو لك اكبر من الله 

اتصل بمزمور 90 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَن 
ْ
تُولَدَ الْجِبَالُ أَوْ أَبْدَأْتَ الأَرْضَ وَالْمَسْكُونَةَ مُنْذ
الأَزَلِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ُ أَنْتَ أللهُ. 

لو اردت شجاعة لمواجهة مهمة ما 

اتصل بيشوع 1 تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مَعَكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ 

اذا اردت ان تعرف كيف تتعامل وتتعايش مع الاخرين 

اتصل برومية 12 مُهْتَمِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أهْتِمَاماً وَاحِداً غَيْرَ مُهْتَمِّينَ بِالأُمُورِ ألْعَالِيَةِ 

عندما تفقد الثقة فيما حولك 

اتصل ب 1 كورنثوس 13 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً. 

إذا اردت ان تشعر بالامان
 اتصل بمزمور 121: 3 لاَ يَدَعُ رِجْلَكَ تَزِلُّ. لاَ يَنْعَسُ حَافِظُكَ 












​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (14 مارس 2010)

مرسي ليكى

 ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2010)

*جميل اوى يا رنون
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (14 مارس 2010)

تسلم الايادي يا رنا

بس باعتقادي انه الموضوع مكرر​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*ترابط جميل بين الآيات


فى منتهى الروووعه

شكرا

الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2010)

*تسلم ايدك يا رانا*
​


----------



## صوت الرب (14 مارس 2010)

أكثر من رائع
تستحقين أحلى تقييم


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2010)

*حقاً, أنها للطوارئ

شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا يا رانا يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## MATTEW (14 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع 

سلام المسيح مع الكل *


----------



## just member (14 مارس 2010)

*جميل يا رنا
كل الشكر الك
*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 مارس 2010)

*موضوع حلو جدااااااااااا*
*تسلم الايادي*
*ربنا يباركك يا رنون*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> مرسي ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع حلو جدااااااااااا*
> *تسلم الايادي*
> *ربنا يباركك يا رنون*​



*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *جميل يا رنا
> كل الشكر الك
> *​


*
شكرا جوجو على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جميل اوى يا رنون
> تسلم ايدك​*



*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> تسلم الايادي يا رنا
> 
> بس باعتقادي انه الموضوع مكرر​



*شكرا على مرورك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *ترابط جميل بين الآيات
> 
> 
> فى منتهى الروووعه
> ...




*شكراعلى مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا رانا*
> ​


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> أكثر من رائع
> تستحقين أحلى تقييم



*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حقاً, أنها للطوارئ
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع​*


*
شكرا على مرورك
 سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااا يا رانا يا حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
> 
> سلام المسيح مع الكل *



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ياراناا

احلي ارقام طوارئ فالدنياااا

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (16 مارس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> موضوع جميل ياراناا
> 
> احلي ارقام طوارئ فالدنياااا
> 
> ربنا معاكي ويباركك​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 مارس 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك



*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال يا رنا 
ميرررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (17 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا رنا
> ميرررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
شكرا كوكو على مشاركتك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------

